# Describe your local Palmy Beach Gold Coast



## Safa

Hi my name is Clive and I'm a fishaholic

I've been fishing for years from fly fishing in fresh for trout and yellow fish ,to saltwater fly fishing and things just progressed to kayak fishing .The kayak fishing really started about 9 years ago when we arrived in Australia when I brought 2 Eric's kayaks across with my house hold contents and the journey began into the big blue...









I have lived on the Gold Coast since migrating and started looking up forums to fish make some new mates etc,low and behold came across AKFF and noticed some members on Eric's kayaks aswell,must be Ex Safa's I thought and ended up meeting some really great blokes that were some of the Original members on Akff when I started .
Spottymac,Couta1 and Spooled 1 






















Our local is Palmy Beach where we regularly go out, but there are a few others spots close by that are always worth a look if Palmy is like a car park with boats in summer.

Palmy has always been a special place to fish for many reasons ,and one is it almost always producers the unexpected fish.
Parking became a problem when the Army numbers began to grow and the usuall side streets like 9th ave and 11th alike just became a nightmare and so we moved to launch from the Palm Beach surf club where there is ample parking and always a good place to satisfy the hunger and sip a Latte' after a big session.
The launch in front of the surf club is reasonable with a sand bar about 40 m out ,just to the left facing the sea is slightly better water for the inexperienced that would like to have ago at chasing down some Pelagics.
This can all change as we are well aware so check the local conditions or give one of the boys a call and they will gladly advise to a suitable launch.
The surf can get big here and many of us still come unstuck on a regular basis ,if the surfs big and coming from the east it's a bastard to be honest and sometimes you got about a 150-200 m run before you in safe water .

The bait reef is almost inline with first groin,there are 2 small areas that hold good bait ,if one is not firing try the other about 30 m away( always someone on the bait reef so it's hard to miss)
The main reef is only about 1 Km out and not a tough paddle , in general it's from about 16 m to 21 m where all the action happens.

Types of species encountered are a mixed bags and that's what makes it so special for you never know what you may pull there, Massive Gt's from the bait reef to some Spanish and Spotty's or a Long Tail Tuna ,Cobia are around now and If you want yours arms stretch drop a livey down at the bait reef and make your way slowly to the main reef ........you'll get stretched for sure.























There are a number of us that have hooked a small Black marlin with few landed ......Dennist and Rod have the knack with the Marlin and I think some have almost been speared by them -aka (Touringtom)
For those wanting a bit more Palmy has good spearing on offer with some good structure in a bit closer and some areas are a only about 10 metes deep where I've seen good fish speared.









Warning.... 
Due to the amount of boats that fish Palmy in Summer there is a fair bit of Argo that goes on so be aware of what's going on around you and where your lines are ,most boaties are good blokes and also just out for fish but the mongrels couldn't give a rats arse about you on a yak so stay safe and be proactive .

For those wanting to chase Wahoo.......
TIP...
Make sure your baits are fresh good quality slimeys ,they don't have to big in fact I like smallish ones as you can pull them really fast without a blowout( belly).
Pink skirt added if the water is not crystal clear ,if it's really clean I would not put any skirt on.....
We have caught most the Wahoo in 30/40 m of water straight out the back of the reef and then north towards Burleigh Head Land 
If you don't have a sounder line up with the Q1 then head towards it and you should be in about 30 odd meters of water .








Ant ,Rodpac,Carnie,Dazza ,Safa, have all had the pleasure of pulling some wahoo out wide,and I'm sure the list will grow :lol: 
DESALPLANT









Another good option for Cobetobia,
The most expensive artificial reef on the coast,holds some massive Cobia and a few of the boys have pulled them in around 28 kg's.
Getting there ...
Sea street in Tugun is the launch spot and it's about 800-1000 m out and maybe 50 m South ,Inlet and outlet for the Desal are magnets for Jew and Cobia ,but you must be on the spot for the Jew or you wasting your time .
Trying fishing around the New and Full Moon for Jewies 
Technique ...
Lives are the way to go down rigged with a 5 ounce teardrop sinker attached about 2 m away from the bait with a elastic band.
This spot is also good in a Southerly as it's slightly protected and in the bay.

Here are some oldies but still good value ,if there any questions I will answer as the thread develops .
SORRY fellas but NO 'special marks will be given out ' on this review but you always welcome to tag along for a fish and I'm sure you bring gps with 










An oldie but a good session spinning for Spots........






Safa
Ps If any of the Palmy Army have anything to add please feel free.
In the nine years I've seen this sport grow and another big thanks to AKS for the comps ,the fun times and support for the Stealth Kayak Fisherman.


----------



## carnster

Nico's video is an absolute classic, especially when he was riding that horse x2. They were fun times back then at the desal. It was a shame that the pros and a hundred boats came and cleaned the place out, once the word got out. Maybe one day it will return to its former glory. Nice report Clive.


----------



## killer

Well done Clive, 
I was hanging on ridding my chair through those Cobia clips :lol: .


----------



## Plasman

Mate that's awesome and thanks for sharing. I know I'm not the only one who is envious of the Palmy crews exploits. Now to bite the bullet and get amongst it!


----------



## Dodge

Thanks Clive


----------



## Stealthfisha

brilliant SAFA...


----------



## Safa

Thanks Stealthfisha I will pass the gaff on to the next person for there report on the local grounds they fish.


----------



## Guest

Very nice safa

Do you still fish from a kayak ?

I fished palmy for the first season just gone and saw you many time's , but always fishing from your jet ski

Cheers


----------



## BIGKEV

Very good Clive, that footage of Nico getting hit by those cobes has to be some of the all time greatest vid to have been posted in this forum.


----------



## Safa

KingCobe said:


> Very nice safa
> 
> Do you still fish from a kayak ?
> 
> I fished palmy for the first season just gone and saw you many time's , but always fishing from your jet ski
> 
> Cheers


For sure mate there is nothing that beats yak fishing ,you probably seen me when my shoulder was still giving me trouble ,I didn't paddle for around 8 months and still needed to fish so ....Jetski it was ,in saying that it's also great for some spots too far to paddle ,I'm on a profisha 475 now as my Evo weighed in at just under 33 kg and my should was not liking it,shoulder is feeling good again so bring on the next season!
See you out there
Safa


----------



## DennisT

.


----------



## chris2pha

Love the first video where his rod just "disappears" that wouldve been a terrible moment but he handled it well, I'd have lost my sh*t haha, the other couple videos are pretty awesome and inspiring as well, hope I can share a video like that in the near future ;-) 
Great informative post thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest

Safa said:


> KingCobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice safa
> 
> Do you still fish from a kayak ?
> 
> I fished palmy for the first season just gone and saw you many time's , but always fishing from your jet ski
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> For sure mate there is nothing that beats yak fishing ,you probably seen me when my shoulder was still giving me trouble ,I didn't paddle for around 8 months and still needed to fish so ....Jetski it was ,in saying that it's also great for some spots too far to paddle ,I'm on a profisha 475 now as my Evo weighed in at just under 33 kg and my should was not liking it,shoulder is feeling good again so bring on the next season!
> See you out there
> Safa
Click to expand...

Good to hear , not sure if you remember but I met you and your brother on the stones at Fingal maybe 6 years ago

There was Tuna around I saw a guy offshore getting towed around by a longtail or something he was getting the speed up , remember you talking about all this kayak fishing back then


----------



## Safa

Good one Dennis love all the pics ,I don't have many due to mostly doing video,I'll scratch around on a old drive and see what I find ......where your Marlin pics? Don't be shy now.............I think Salti recycles his pics from the boneyard,pedro pedro ,his cousin pedro and of course his sister pedro,we sure do get a massive variety compared to most spots seeing these pics.
Kingcobe yeah I remember vaguely but I'm sure you'll be catching up soon when summer is here ,I must say since going to the Profisha and going down in a blade size my shoulder is happier,I know other are also experiencing shoulder problems,I think rest is key.


----------



## Safa

salticrak said:


> yep all this is good and well here.Just remember who handed you Palmy scroats your asses at Straddie....you remember safa,or do ya still have shell shock?


Just got another bite.......it's on :lol: 
Yip that's true mate,just thinking about how your fishing improved when you threw those tru-t urn hooks in the bin ,put on a pink skirt and took lessons from the Palmy boys.
We love you a pink skirt by the way ;-)
Nah crackallek you did well that comp my boy .


----------



## Nikko

Impressive, i have fished in a stinky for fish like them, but kayak WOW. I wont ever have the guts to do that but is great seeing the vids, good work


----------



## carnster

Safa said:


> For those wanting a bit more Palmy has good spearing on offer with some good structure in a bit closer and some areas are a only about 10 metes deep where I've seen good fish speared.


That spearo is my mate Fordo. He is a teacher at my school. I had paddled past him for a chat and asked him to have a look at my baits as they went past him. He was admiring the pillie action when he saw a hoo chasing my bait and so naturally he speared it. Sometimes fact is stranger than fiction.


----------



## jbonez

I love that cobe video, good work nico funny as hell.

Good read.


----------



## carnster

Lazybugger said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safa said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those wanting a bit more Palmy has good spearing on offer with some good structure in a bit closer and some areas are a only about 10 metes deep where I've seen good fish speared.
> 
> 
> 
> That spearo is my mate Fordo. He is a teacher at my school. I had paddled past him for a chat and asked him to have a look at my baits as they went past him. He was admiring the pillie action when he saw a hoo chasing my bait and so naturally he speared it. Sometimes fact is stranger than fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carnster you can tell your mate he is a bastard. In fact i'd be dissapointed in you if you haven't already.
Click to expand...

Yeah i hear you LB, but i was running a little late to coach my sons soccer game, so i didn't have time to wrestle a hoo. But would have been nice if it had hit the pillie. That's not the only time i have been shafted by a spearo.


----------



## TheHulk

Wow....what an awesome post! Sums up palmy very well! Love the vids and the pics...some real trophy fish in amongst them. Can't wait to get back out here now and hopefully add a few snapper pics to da collection...haha


----------



## efc

Thanks for the detailed post Safa! Great pictures of some awesome captures.
See you all out there in a few weeks 

Nick


----------



## couta1

Respect to those hidden legends "DENNIS,PETE"...fishing that place before glass even came to the GC...good for keeping there ways of fishing alive!!!!...
Long live the kings


----------



## kayaktwo

WOW what an awesome load of information,

My Boatey Fishing mates from work told me about this post

and encouraged me to join up, you really motivated them with this post ;-)

Thanks Heaps


----------



## kayakone

Happy memories Clive, and great eating. You've probably got Omega 3 poisoning  . Glad your shoulder finally improved.

See you in summer.


----------



## cjchen

Nawet już mam parę firm które zadeklarowały pomoc wzamian za reklamę. (bez tego się nieobejdzie,musimy się jakoś utrzymywać).Działamy oficjalnie razem z klubem który też nam pomaga.
https://smli.xyz/sitemap.xml
https://smartportal.online


----------

